# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Generate PDF Report Or File Using DinkToPDF in .NET Core Or .NET 5 Applications

## KGComputers

Hello,

This post How To Create Or Generate PDF Reports Or Files Using DinkToPDF in .NET 5 or .NET Core Console Application shows how to create or generate PDF reports or files using DinkToPDF in a .NET Core or .NET 5 Console Application. This library was created by rdvojmoc and is a .NET Core wrapper of wkhtmltopdf library that uses the Webkit engine to convert HTML templates or pages to PDF.

I also used the Unity IOC Container to implement Dependency Injection with the IConverter interface and it's implementation.

- kgc

----------

